
How to hire someone from another country? - master54

======
NonEUCitizen
I think for money, you can treat the coder as a contractor? How can you give
the coder stock options though? Can a Delaware corp give stock options or
restricted stock to people who don't have social security numbers?

~~~
master54
yeah. how can you give the coder stock options? if you don't tie him down
somewhat with options/equity, there is the danger that he might run away with
your company's intellectual property

~~~
NonEUCitizen
I was thinking more along the lines of a coder I already trust... I see stock
options as a way to ensure that s/he participates in the upside.

------
master54
Like say you like this coder from UK and you're based in US. You allow working
remotely, so him being in UK is not a problem.

But what about the legal side? The tax you have to pay for this foreign
worker? etc.

